# Small changes to healthy eating



## davemchine (Feb 23, 2014)

I am NOT healthy but I'd like to do better. So I have questions very specific to my diet and I'm hoping to get some alternative food suggestions.

Breakfast-Two small sausage links (200cal) and one egg.
Lunch-Half turkey sandwich on whole wheat bread with mustard. Bowtie pasta on side.
Dinner-Either chicken or salmon, brown rice, veggies (broccoli is my fav).
Snack-Granola bar with chocolate
Alcohol-very minimal, single drink on wednesday night and friday night. I mostly drink water

I realize there is probably a lot to criticize in my diet. I'm really looking for alternate suggestions so I can do better. Obviously most of these foods are easy to make so I'd like to continue with easy if possible.

Thanks.


----------



## GB (Feb 23, 2014)

What makes you think this is not a healthy diet? It looks pretty good to me. There are ways you can make it better, but really there is no need unless a Dr. has said so. If you really need to make it healthier for whatever reason then use egg whites instead of whole eggs for your breakfast and substitute some fruit for the sausage. If you are enjoying the egg and sausage though don't worry too much about it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi and welcome to DC 

I think your diet is pretty healthy, although I would suggest you beef up the fruits and veggies. Maybe make an omelet for breakfast, add some veggies to it and forgo one sausage. Add some veggies to the pasta or a piece of fruit to your lunch and lettuce and tomato to the sandwich, or change it up some days and have a salad topped with turkey. And add a salad or sautéed veggies to your dinner. 

Fruits and veggies have a lot of vitamins and minerals that are probably lacking in your diet. Hope this helps.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 23, 2014)

I agree with GG more fruit and veg.  Keep it simple and easy at first, apples, clementines, bananas, bag salad, V-8, baby carrots, grape tomatoes, no prep work involved, just grab n' go.


----------



## davemchine (Feb 23, 2014)

More veggies sound good. Love carrots, brussels sprouts, zucchini etc. I was concerned about the carbs from the bread, bow tie pasta and rice though. Substitutes? I love having that extra texture. Not so big on totally soft foods. Thanks everyone.


----------



## GB (Feb 23, 2014)

Why are you so concerned? It does not seem like you are eating an excessive amount of carbs. There is nothing wrong with having carbs in moderation. 

Some things you could consider for substitutions if you really want to though might be quinoa or spaghetti squash.


----------



## davemchine (Feb 23, 2014)

Thank you for your post. I am overweight and have limited ability to exercise due to some physical problems. So I am trying to shave off a few calories in the diet and just eat healthier in general. Perhaps I should have said that at the beginning but instead I just said "healthy eating." I really do appreciate the help.


----------



## GB (Feb 23, 2014)

Unfortunately, without exercise there is not a lot more you can do. There are areas of your diet where you can shave off a few calories here or there, but how much of a difference will those few saved calories really make realistically? The one drink a week that you have is calories you could do without. The chocolate in your granola snack you could do without. You do not say how much chocolate is in it, but I get the impression from the rest of what you are eating that you are trying your hardest to eat right so I am thinking you don't have a ton of chocolate in there. You do need to allow yourself some enjoyment in eating too. Adding fruits and veggies is a good way to round out what you are already eating for a healthy diet, but loosing weight comes down to using more calories than you take in. That is the bottom line. Your menu looks like it is a reasonable menu for a healthy lifestyle. Cutting back on the calories to try to lose more weight without changing your activity level is not going to be noticeably effective. Have you consulted your doctor for exercises that you can do because of your physical issues? That is going to be your best bet for weight loss.


----------



## davemchine (Feb 23, 2014)

I began visiting the gym three weeks ago. I can do light bicycle and treadmill and am hoping to build up. I really need to improve.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 23, 2014)

Think about it this way: Most white foods like bread, pasta and rice (not potatoes) have calories but minimal nutrition. Colorful fruits and veggies have lots of nutrients. 

Check out this site for inspiration and more information - and a handy list you can use when making up your grocery list  http://whfoods.com


----------



## dcSaute (Feb 23, 2014)

>> small changes to healthy eating
I am NOT healthy but I'd like to do better. So I have questions very specific to my diet and I'm hoping to get some alternative food suggestions.

Breakfast-Two small sausage links (200cal) and one egg.
Lunch-Half turkey sandwich on whole wheat bread with mustard. Bowtie pasta on side.
Dinner-Either chicken or salmon, brown rice, veggies (broccoli is my fav).
Snack-Granola bar with chocolate
Alcohol-very minimal, single drink on wednesday night and friday night. I mostly drink water

I realize there is probably a lot to criticize in my diet. I'm really looking for alternate suggestions so I can do better. Obviously most of these foods are easy to make so I'd like to continue with easy if possible.

Thanks.
==========================================

so, let's examine the statement(s)

>>Breakfast-Two small sausage links (200cal) and one egg.
365.25 days a year?

>>Lunch-Half turkey sandwich on whole wheat bread with mustard. Bowtie pasta on side.
365.25 days a year?

>>Dinner-Either chicken or salmon, brown rice, veggies (broccoli is my fav).
that would be 182.625 dinners of chicken
that would be 182.625 dinners of salmon.

no exceptions stated.  
no deviations.

sorry, there's nothing "healthy" about eating the same thing every meal / every day / every other meal/day.

anyone actually believe any of that?


----------



## GB (Feb 23, 2014)

dcSaute said:


> sorry, there's nothing "healthy" about eating the same thing every meal / every day / every other meal/day.


I am not sure I would agree with that. Variety would certainly be better, but I don't think there is anything inherently unhealthy about eating the same thing every day as long as it is nutritionally sound. The menu items he has listed ae not the healthiest things possible, but they are far from unhealthy choices. Well the breakfast I guess could be not not great every day, but the lunch/dinner is decent. More fruits and veggies would be a good thing, but it sounds like that is the type of advice the OP is looking for. It might be boring to eat the same thing every single day, but it is not like he is eating bacon cheeseburgers every day. 

Now there is quite a lot we don't know about the way the OP is preparing these items which could play a huge role in how healthy a menu it is. For instance, the pasta. Is it lightly coated in evoo with a small sprinkle of salt or is it downed in sauce made with meat and sausages and cheese etc. Is the chicken skin or on skin off, fried, sautéed, baked? All of these things will factor into how healthy it really is.


----------



## Ilona Gabrielle (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi Davemchine! I think it's great that you are taking control of your diet and making a conscious effort improve it. Kudos to you!

Your meal plan looks great but yes, you shouldn't be eating the same thing everyday. Firstly, everything should be taken in moderation and secondly, getting bored of your meals means a higher chance of you slipping up and getting off the plan.

Healthy eating is often centered on high protein and low glycemic food. So, you have done right in increasing your protein intake with salmon, chicken and turkey! You can also try experimenting with more fishes like mackerel and tuna, which are all very rich in omega-3 fatty acids that helps lower cholesterol and long-term heart health. Beans are really good protein sources as well.

Eating more low glycemic food (like brown rice, whole wheat bread) will also keep you fuller and lower your blood sugar level. In the long-term, it will help prevent/control diabetes. Try mixing barley, millet, lentils with your brown rice for some variety.

Besides these, I would recommend having 6 small meals a day rather than just 3 meals. This will keep you full and prevent unhealthy snacking, and also maintain your blood sugar level.  Also, sausages and eggs could be replaced with muesli or oats porridge as healthier alternatives. Sausages are often packed with fatty meats and unnecessary preservatives.


----------



## davemchine (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you for the very helpful replies! In my initial posting I should have said I eat variations on the items I listed. For breakfast I eat a variation of eggs and sausage almost every day. Today it was simple a single egg. For lunch I do eat a sandwich almost every day but on occasion I will shake it up with a bowl of tomato soup or I might go out with a friend for lunch (not very often). Dinner is a little more varied but does usually center around the chicken and salmon that I listed. Maybe it is Pad Prik King, chicken taco soup, spicy basil chicken, cashew chicken, a simple stir fry curry chicken etc. Last night I branched out with turkey enchiladas (mostly vegetables though). 

GB had asked how my meals are prepared. The pasta I eat at lunchtime comes from the grocery store's deli counter and has spinach and some sort of oil on it. The chicken I eat at dinner is skinless breasts from costco cooked in a skillet with olive oil or vegetable oil depending on the meal. The salmon is wild caught and cooked on my treagger bbq (love it).  

Ilona Gabrielle talks about using tuna and I'm very interested in that. I know tuna is a popular diet food. How would you suggest preparing it? I was thinking about a hawaiian style Poke but I've never made that before. 

Substituting more healthy foods is the kind of advice I was hoping to get and I really appreciate it.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 24, 2014)

davemchine said:


> Thank you for your post. I am overweight and have limited ability to exercise due to some physical problems. So I am trying to shave off a few calories in the diet and just eat healthier in general. Perhaps I should have said that at the beginning but instead I just said "healthy eating." I really do appreciate the help.





davemchine said:


> Thank you for the very helpful replies! In my initial posting I should have said I eat variations on the items I listed. For breakfast I eat a variation of eggs and sausage almost every day. Today it was simple a single egg. For lunch I do eat a sandwich almost every day but on occasion I will shake it up with a bowl of tomato soup or I might go out with a friend for lunch (not very often). Dinner is a little more varied but does usually center around the chicken and salmon that I listed. Maybe it is Pad Prik King, chicken taco soup, spicy basil chicken, cashew chicken, a simple stir fry curry chicken etc. Last night I branched out with turkey enchiladas (mostly vegetables though).
> 
> GB had asked how my meals are prepared. The pasta I eat at lunchtime comes from the grocery store's deli counter and has spinach and some sort of oil on it. The chicken I eat at dinner is skinless breasts from costco cooked in a skillet with olive oil or vegetable oil depending on the meal. The salmon is wild caught and cooked on my treagger bbq (love it).
> 
> ...



Hi Dave. Nice to have you on board.
I also have some physical limitations from an injury that makes exercise hard and sometimes impossible.
I was always was very active and never had any weight issues until the accident.  I am now 5'-11" at 205 lbs.  Its the heaviest I have ever been.
But, I do know I can shed this weight and I am working on it as we speak.

All that is required for me to lose weight is two things. 1) No late night  snacks. 2) Very low carb intake. Very low!
I know this works as I can lose weight at will.  So can you.

Eliminate as many carbs as you can from your diet.  This part is the hardest, but it gets better.
If you could stay below 30 grams of carbs a day in the beginning, weight will start to come off quickly.  30 grams is very little.  But looking at the back label on food products will allow you to estimate your intake and adjust it.
There are many foods that sound unhealthy that are extremely low in carbs.  Like bacon. So there is a silver lining. 

Once you start to lose weight and start to feel better, you can start adding carbs back into your diet.
Find a book on the Atkins diet and follow the instructions. Also find a carb counter.
I know it has worked for me.  And should I get overweight as I am now, I know I can lose it.

Just my opinion and everyone is not the same.  But I know several people that also have had very good success using a low carb approach.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 25, 2014)

You could add more fruits also. Honeycrisp apples are the best apples in the world! Minneolas are wonderful, red grapefruit is so good, and Mandarin oranges are delicious.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 25, 2014)

I can relate to the OP's menu outline.  Some years ago I had to lose a substantial amount of weight and discovered a menu plan that worked perfectly for me.  In a way, it was a bit like the OP's, in that it was somewhat boring.  However, it did include foods that I liked.

Long story short...the diet change worked.  Yes, it was a bit monotonous but I was guaranteed of two things.

One, I knew _exactly_ what I needed to purchase at the market each week and, two, I could easily calculate my weekly grocery expenditure.  At that time, money was an issue for me.  Another bonus was that I could portion out my meals and prepare them quickly.

So, perhaps, a little mealtime boredom can pave the way to losing some weight and, at the same time, allowing us to create better eating habits.

Just my take on the issue.


----------



## CarolPa (Feb 26, 2014)

Since you are eating sausage every day, I would try turkey sausage links.  I think they have come a long way with turkey, and I like the sausage.  Check the nutrition label.  Some turkey items have as much sat fat at the regular.  

As far as boring goes, I eat eggs for breakfast every morning, and sometimes for other meals, too.  Most of the time it's scrambled egg substitute with veggies mixed in.  It's my favorite breakfast and I wouldn't think of changing it.    I agree with Katie.....If you're trying to lose weight, sometimes it's better to find foods you like and stick with them.  Too much variety can tempt you to eat more than you should.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 26, 2014)

Carbohydrates IMO are what needs to go. Calories mean zip.


----------



## CarolPa (Feb 26, 2014)

I agree that cutting carbs is very helpful for weight loss, but not everyone can do low carb long term.  Since the subject refers to healthy eating, I believe it's also important to watch sat fat.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 26, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> Carbohydrates IMO are what needs to go. Calories mean zip.


That worked well for me. I lost about 60 lbs following the Atkins diet (over a period of about 1.5 years). But, I don't think it is for everyone. I think different bodies react differently. One of my acquaintances had to quit doing Atkins because her cholesterol levels went too high. Mine and my husband's, on the other hand, just got better, even though they were good before starting the diet.


----------



## itsjess (Feb 26, 2014)

I love that web site.(worlds healthiest foods) 
Quinoa is a great sub for rice. Roasted carrots and brussle sprout are wonderful with it. How about a kale and cannellini bean soup. super easy and filling.


----------



## CarolPa (Feb 26, 2014)

itsjess said:


> I love that web site.(worlds healthiest foods)
> Quinoa is a great sub for rice. Roasted carrots and brussle sprout are wonderful with it. How about a kale and cannellini bean soup. super easy and filling.




Those would all work for me!!


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 26, 2014)

My suggestion would be to flip the time of day when you consume your largest meal to morning. add veggies (greens) and a grain (I like purple barley, rice of the prairies, quinoa) instead of sausage or bacon. Cut out bread--do a lettuce or rice paper wrap for your sandwich. I shrunk 3 sizes just by doing that--making breakfast my big meal of the day, cutting out bread (this included pasta), sugar, and processed foods. I limited my dairy intake. I did not eliminate wine or increase the amount of exercise. I started doing this (flipping the big meal to morning) in June 2012. I told myself I would do this for 30 days. Within 21 days, I had "shrunk" one size. 

I was rarely hungry between meals. If I was, I would eat some raw almonds or fruit. I did this not to lose weight, but to improve my energy level. It worked. I also drank a lot of water with either lemon juice/lime juice (freshly squeezed) or 1 T of cider vinegar (not for everyone, but I like tart). It has been almost 2 years and I have altered my eating habits substantially. If I make a dessert (when I have guests), I generally eat a very small portion and send the rest home with my guests. I keep dark chocolate chips in the house. A few (10-12) of those satisfy my urge for chocolate every now and again. 

I do keep 2 small hand weights (2 lb) by the couch so when I'm watching TV, I do some arm curls, etc., during commercials. Losing weight is not about dieting, it is about changing your eating (and food shopping) habits. Good luck!


----------

